# Floor mat under dishwasher?



## dm1337 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm remodeling my kitchen and I have tiles under the dishwasher. Unfortunately the transition between tiles is not even and 2 tiles are lapping EXACTLY where the dishwasher back wheel is. This makes the dishwasher unstable. 

I was thinking that there must be a floor mat out there that I can use that will even out the irregularities? This will have the added benefit of reducing vibrations as well. I made an extensive web search for such mats but I just can't find anything specifically made for dishwashers. I know there are mats out there for washing machines and driers but not dishwashers.

Actually that's not entirely true, there is this one sketchy website that sells some floor mat for dishwasher for an awful lot of money (like $80 for a 24x24 mat). Is there no reasonable alternative that I can find in some real store? Would a washing machine mat work, provided it's not too thick (dishwasher is under the counter) and rather firm (can't allow for bouncing as dishwasher will be screwed under the counter I think)?

Thank you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I can not see where a mat is going to do anything but make a ramp.
Why not cut the tiles out and fix the floor?


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

What about just using one of those rubber feet things you put under your sofa so it doesn't wreck hardwood. You don't need big, or thick.


----------

